# Warm and Natural Quilted muslin



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I just found out about this product and was thinking I could easily make quilted curtains with it. Has anyone ever used it?
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Never heard of the product but thats a good idea. I often hang old quilts over windows during extreme cold spells.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you have a photo/link?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Our Little Farm said:


> Do you have a photo/link?


Here's a link for the 90 inch wide.
http://www.sewandquilt.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SQ2&Product_Code=7843600~


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never used it, but I have window quilts that I've made. This looks like it could be used to just stitch up into curtains which would be a lot easier, but at $30+ a yard I'm not sure I'd be buying it. Of course, it does say it has two layers of batting, so I guess that's not so bad, it was just the shock of the initial price, lol. 

I have tons of scraps left over from previous projects and I buy batting by the bolt when on sale, so my window quilts are pretty cheap dollar-wise, if you don't count the man-hours to sew them up. I like the pretty colors and patterns of mine, although they really darken the room, and these would definitely not do that. So I'd say yes, it looks like a pretty good product overall. How's that for covering both sides of the issue?? lol


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought $30 a yard was a bit pricey too. But once I thought of all the time it would save maybe not so bad. I'd like to see the stuff in person before I commited myself. Will see if my local Joann's carries it.
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm gonna look into it, too. I got a bunch of coupons from Jo-Anns, yesterday. I have 4 windows in our bedroom, I want to insulate.

It is on the Northside of the house, and is always the coldest room. I have had extra insulation blown in... I have blinds and curtains... still need some additional layering to fend off the chillies!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Quilted-Fabrics_stcVVcatId539257VVviewcat.htm

Cheaper!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah Cyn, those are much cheaper, and some are really cute! If you just needed curtains, those would be good, but for insulating they won't do anything, too thin and no batting in between. That's what makes the one Stir posted so expensive, a double layer of Warm and Natural batting in between the two layers of muslin. That stuff is really expensive!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It says there is batting in between. It is 100% poly fiber fill.
Have you seen any of it?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh, sorry! Guess I missed that somehow. :teehee: lol In that case, it's a good deal and it comes in multiple colors and patterns, can't beat that! 

I'm not sure what I'd do with it, but I love that black paisley...reminds me of the sixties, lol.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Quilted-Fabrics_stcVVcatId539257VVviewcat.htm
> 
> Cheaper!


Oh wow! Thanks for the link! We also have a Hancocks store nearby that's having a sale for Labor Day. I was planning on going there tomorrow anyway. Will check and see if they also have the quilted fabric. Maybe this won't be as expensive as first thought!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the ones from Hancocks. It's been a while since I have been the one we have here. Maybe it's time I go and look at their stuff again. Problem with Hancocks is they don't keep you on their mailing list unless you shop there every time the mailing list comes out.):


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Can't afford any this month anyhow. Just blew the wad on cattle panels. The local lumber yard has a special on, $17.99 each. So the goats won, again. LOL


----------

